# Die schlimmsten Orte



## Landerson (13. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne,
Ich wollte mal von euch wissen was ihr fuer den/die schlimmsten Ort/e in World of Warcraft haltet.

Seien es nun die Quests die euch in den wahnsinn treiben, die Landschaft die Augenkrebs verursacht oder einfach zu langweilig ist etc.

Bei mir ist es ganz klar Westfall:

- Zuviel Gelaufe
- Quests die ich nicht mehr sehen kann
- und die Landschaft ist einfach viiiiiel zu oede

Ich bekomme immer wieder Gaensehaut wenn ich in Elwynn bin und weiss das bald Westfall ansteht. Meistens bin ich dann ddoch woanderst.

Ausserdem habe ich ein Problem mit Darkshire und dem ganzen Gebiet drumherum --> viel zu dunkel!

Was denkt ihr?

Gruss
Landerson

P.S. habe die Suchfunktion genutzt kamen aber immer nur Fehlermeldungen herraus. Also wenn es das Thema schon gibt verzeiht mir.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Richfield (13. Juni 2009)

am schlimmsten find ich die höllenfeuerhalbinsel + die hölleneber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn man mit 58 rüber kommt, können die einen schon nerven ...

ansonsten fällt mir spontan grad nichts ein.


----------



## Rappi (13. Juni 2009)

Ich mag Azshara nicht. Es gibt soweit ich mich entsinnen kann, keine Wege, die man benutzen kann, ohne angegriffen zu werden.

Ebenfalls mag ich das Eschental (weil ich als Anfänger nicht mehr der Bewaldung klargekommen bin) nicht.


----------



## Scane (13. Juni 2009)

Ich mag das Sumpfland nicht. Grund liegt daran, dass ich die Atmospähere nicht mag.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (13. Juni 2009)

Loch Modan. Leveltechnisch das schlimmste Gebiet...


----------



## Taurenkuuh (13. Juni 2009)

Scane schrieb:


> Ich mag das Sumpfland nicht. Grund liegt daran, dass ich die Atmospähere nicht mag.



mag ich auch nicht. genau so wenig wie die düstermarschen


----------



## Alohajoe (13. Juni 2009)

Brachland. Riesiges Gebiet, und man wird immer wieder quer durch die Pampa geschickt. Und das ohne Mount.


----------



## Sundarkness (13. Juni 2009)

Mulgore ...
So lahme quest und viel gelatsche...
finde generell das startgebiet der tauren doof.


----------



## Taurenkuuh (13. Juni 2009)

ödland und brennende steppe finde ich irgendwie total langweilig...


----------



## Bloodstalker Il (13. Juni 2009)

Schattenmondtal einfach furchtbar zum questen die wege sind meist total quer über die map verteilt das einzig schöne am schattenmondtal war der first illidan kill^^


----------



## iblis666 (13. Juni 2009)

> Bei mir ist es ganz klar Westfall:
> 
> 
> > /signed (das is der grund warum ich nur einen hohen HU hab)
> > und außerdem noch die wälder von terorrkar(ich weiß net obs richtig geschrieben ist) sowie azshara und brennende steppe.... grauenhaft langweilig.


----------



## Kremlin (13. Juni 2009)

Tirisfal und Silberwald. Ich weiß nicht wieso, aber ich hasse einfach das Untotenstartgebiet + die Quests dort.


----------



## Röhrrich (13. Juni 2009)

also ich kann das Eschental, sumpfland und Krater von ungoro net mehr sehen.


----------



## Zarlos (13. Juni 2009)

Sundarkness schrieb:


> Mulgore ...
> So lahme quest und viel gelatsche...
> finde generell das startgebiet der tauren doof.


 jap da stimm ich dir zu ^^


----------



## m1chel (13. Juni 2009)

Alohajoe schrieb:


> Brachland. Riesiges Gebiet, und man wird immer wieder quer durch die Pampa geschickt. Und das ohne Mount.




fail   ; D

ganz klar : Dämmerwald, weills so dunkel ist und Arathihochland, weil da totale tote Hose ist.


----------



## Eruator (13. Juni 2009)

Moin
eindeutig die Zanganmarschen und die wälder von Terrokar(speziell die Knochenwüste).

Also als ich in den Zanganmarschen gequestet habe war das sowas von verbuggt. 
...es ist öfters vorgekommen das kein GEgner zu sehen war aber ich trotzdem andauernd Schaden genommen habe.
und dann noch die ganzen Nagas...OMG^^

so das war nun mein Senf!!!

Grüße Eruator

Edith: ich vergaß Feralas zu erwähnen...ewiges rumgelatsche, weil die Landschaft so komisch gemacht ist das man nicht durch das Gebiet kann weil da son großer Berg ist^^

...und was habt ihr alle gegen das Brachland???
also ich find gechillt, da es dort viele Quests gibt die auch spaß machen. 

btw finde ich FLugpunkte im Brachland gar nicht schlimm...^^


----------



## seppix@seppix (13. Juni 2009)

Ich mag die Höllenfeuerhalbinseln net


----------



## Xondor (13. Juni 2009)

Mehr oder weniger alles was neu ist...

Wenn man das erste Mal in so ein Gebiet kommt denkt man sich noch: ohh schön, ect..

Aber wenn man mit nem Twink dann wieder dorthin geht, merkt man wieviel glaubhafter, lebendiger und individueller die Alte Welt im Vergleich dazu doch ist.


----------



## Zarlos (13. Juni 2009)

Eruator schrieb:


> Moin
> eindeutig die Zanganmarschen und die wälder von Terrokar(speziell die Knochenwüste).
> 
> Also als ich in den Zanganmarschen gequestet habe war das sowas von verbuggt.
> ...



Wälder von Terrokar hab ich möglichst ausgelassen weil die quests dort mal sowas von keinen spaß machen ^^


----------



## d3faultPlayer (13. Juni 2009)

huhu^^ ich tu auch mal meinen senf dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



desolace, als reiten noch mit 40 war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, und diese magram/glkis quests :-!
schlingendorntal, auch ohne mount und wegen dem ständigen open pvp :-!
feralas, zuviele berge oder steigungen ^^
ansonsten halt auch noch brachland, (hatte mal 5 hordies, die natürlich immer im brachland stecken geblieben sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

und manchmal noch die pessis, einfahc wegen der ,,drückenden" atmosphäre


----------



## Taurenkuuh (13. Juni 2009)

m1chel schrieb:


> ganz klar : Dämmerwald, weills so dunkel ist und Arathihochland, weil da totale tote Hose ist.


hmm... also zumindest auf meinem server (mannoroth) ist in fast allen low lvl gebieten tote Hose. Ist wirklich selten, dass ich mal jemanden im steinkrallengebirge oder sonst wo treffe


----------



## krytap (13. Juni 2009)

Alohajoe schrieb:


> Brachland. Riesiges Gebiet, und man wird immer wieder quer durch die Pampa geschickt. Und das ohne Mount.



Ganz meine Meinung. Auch die Flugpunkte sind nicht grad so toll. 
Sümpfe des Elends fand ich auch zum Kotzen. Atmosphäre und Quests haben mir echt nicht zugesagt.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (13. Juni 2009)

m1chel schrieb:


> ganz klar : Dämmerwald, weills so dunkel ist und Arathihochland, weil da totale tote Hose ist.


 naja dämmerwald fand ich eigentlich bis auf die latscherei vom friedhof ins dorf ganz gut ^^

und das arathihochland mag ich grade weil da nich so viele unterwegs sind, und weil die mobs da nich so schwer sind ;-)


----------



## Rappi (13. Juni 2009)

Ich habe noch die Pestländer vergessen. Die fande ich ja sowas von schrecklich. Von der Athmosphäre, von der Platzierung der Gegner und auch sonst haben sie mir überhaupt nicht gefallen.
Da ist Silithus doch deutlich besser.


----------



## Landerson (13. Juni 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> huhu^^ ich tu auch mal meinen senf dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oh mein Gott, das Schlingendorntal... Ich mag ja Open PVP, aber da gab es Tage an dehnen man wiklich gar nichts mehr machen konnte ausser vom Friedhof zu seiner Leiche zu laufen.

Zum Brachland sag ich mal nichts... Zumindest hat mich der Brachland Chat immer wieder unterhalten, aber das hat sich ja, sowie ich gehoert habe, auch geaendert. 
*WO SIND DIE SPAMMER?*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampirgott (13. Juni 2009)

Dämmerwald, weil mann oft bei den Quests von Osten nach Westen und wieder zurück muss --> zuviel gelaufe, obwohl die quests an sich nicht schlecht sind

Schlingdorntal, weil man kaum in ruhe Questen kann, ohne das man von der anderen Fraktion angegriffen wird


----------



## P-bibi (13. Juni 2009)

Landerson schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, das Schlingendorntal... Ich mag ja Open PVP, aber da gab es Tage an dehnen man wiklich gar nichts mehr machen konnte ausser vom Friedhof zu seiner Leiche zu laufen.
> 
> Zum Brachland sag ich mal nichts... Zumindest hat mich der Brachland Chat immer wieder unterhalten, aber das hat sich ja, sowie ich gehoert habe, auch geaendert.
> *WO SIND DIE SPAMMER?*​
> ...



Bei mir war gestern im Brachland-Chat reichlich los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich hasse ist ganz klar alles was mit Nachtelfen zutun hat.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (13. Juni 2009)

Landerson schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, das Schlingendorntal... Ich mag ja Open PVP, aber da gab es Tage an dehnen man wiklich gar nichts mehr machen konnte ausser vom Friedhof zu seiner Leiche zu laufen.


 vor allem am nesingwarys expeditionsposten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elnerda (13. Juni 2009)

der un goro krater wegen den riesigen dinosauriern...


----------



## Measmar (13. Juni 2009)

Gebiete mag ich im Prinzip alle...

aber Innis....Uldaman, Höhlen des Wehklagens...das ist echt eine Tortur...

Sowas von schmucklos, fad und unübersichtlich....


----------



## Landerson (13. Juni 2009)

elnerda schrieb:


> der un goro krater wegen den riesigen dinosauriern...



Im Ernst?

Diese Gebiet habe ich ja lieben gelernt. Dinos uhhhhh... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naldina (13. Juni 2009)

Mr_Richfield schrieb:


> am schlimmsten find ich die höllenfeuerhalbinsel + die hölleneber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Selbst Schuld wenn man da mit 58 hingeht. schön bis 61 alte welt fertig questen und entspannt rüber gehen. Bringt viel mehr.


----------



## krytap (13. Juni 2009)

Landerson schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, das Schlingendorntal... Ich mag ja Open PVP, aber da gab es Tage an dehnen man wiklich gar nichts mehr machen konnte ausser vom Friedhof zu seiner Leiche zu laufen.


Da ich erst kurz nach BC angefangen hab, war da nicht wirklich was los an Open PVP und von daher fand ich das Gebiet doch sehr angenehm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 Ödlande war auch irgendwie nix los^^


----------



## elflord (13. Juni 2009)

von den gebieten her dämmerwald ist zum questen richtig blöd mit dem gelatsche zum friedhof und wieder zurück und das nach allen 10 min questen
azhara hat mich auch wahnsinnig gemacht da im osten die naga killen da bin ich manchmal sicher 30 min rumgerannt damit ich den aufgang von der küste gefunden hab >.<
bei dein inis waren uldaman mauradon und gnome immer namen die einen kräftigen würgereiz hervorgerufen haben


----------



## Kasching (13. Juni 2009)

mag sein das es mehr bringt mit 61 dort hinzugehen, aber man kann mit 58 endlich in die Scherbenwelt und wird von vielen als Meilenstein gesehen, der sie  von den anderen in der Alten Welt abtrennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.  Da will man natürlich so früh wie möglich in die Scherbenwelt. 
BTT: Ich kann überhaupt nicht leiden : Ashenvale ( Quests, Landschaft ) und das Schlingendorntal ( um lvl 40 - 44 rum ) weil... es mich jedes mal einfach nur nervt nach so vielen Leveln da.


----------



## Omidas (13. Juni 2009)

Meine Gegend, die ich absolut nicht abkann:

Eiskrone:
Das Flair liegt mir absolute nicht. Passt zwar zum Geisselgebiet, das alles nur in grautönen ist, aber
genau das machts mir unsymphatisch. 
Und es ist meiner Meinung nach einfach zu leer (ja ich weiß einsamer Kontinent Nordend. Geissel da).
Man kann da ewig rum fliegen ohne auf was interessantes zu stossen.
Die ca 10% des Gebiets, die etwas interessantes bieten reißen es nicht wieder raus.

Auf Platz 2 würde bei mir Desolce kommen. Das Gebiet könnte man meiner Meinung direkt komplett
raus nehmen. Und ist ähnlich von der Farbgebung wir Eiskrone.
Das einzige was es für mich rettet ist das dort Maraudon liegt und die geht in Ordnung 
die Instanz.


----------



## VallovShatt (13. Juni 2009)

Ich find Azshara das aller fürchterlichste. Man kann nirgends mal kurz stehen bleiben weil einem das trinken oder die Kippen ausgegangen sind oder man vielleicht auch mal piseln muss, dann hats nur einen dämlichen FP an ner saublöden Stelle. Die Quests sind scheiße weil man quer durch die Lande gejagd wird und man auchnoch aufpassen muss wo man langgeht weils sonst passieren kann dass man auf einmal vor nem Berg steht und nicht hochkommt und wieder gaaanz außen rum muss. Dann hats auch noch Quests wo man sich entscheiden kann: Schwimm ich von hieraus jetzt da hin inmitten von Elitemobs oder latsch ich außen rum und brauch 10 Jahre? Und das nur um dann wieder zurückgeschickt zu werden.
Einfach nur kotzig.


----------



## Senseless6666 (13. Juni 2009)

Naldina schrieb:


> Selbst Schuld wenn man da mit 58 hingeht. schön bis 61 alte welt fertig questen und entspannt rüber gehen. Bringt viel mehr.


öh.. ja klar.. vpon 58 - 61 alte welt 5 tage.. scherbenwelt 1 tag.. also wozu alte welt machen^^


----------



## Kremlin (13. Juni 2009)

Das Gelatsche im Dämmerwald hätte man auch abkürzen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die meisten Quests führen zu dem Friedhof. Und bei dem Friedhof ist ein Fluss der den Dämmewald von Westfall trennt. Wenn man da dann ans andere Ufer schwimmt brauch man nurnoch ein paar Meter gehen und man ist bei der Späherkuppe. Und von der Späherkuppe aus kann man ganz schnell zu der Stadt(leider ist mir der Name entfallen) hinfliegen und die Quest abgeben. Von daher find ich das mit dem Dämmerwald eigentlich garnicht soo schlimm.

Aber das nurmal so am Rande erwähnt für die Leute die vor haben ihre Allianztwinks hochzuleveln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jemiel (13. Juni 2009)

Ich persönlich finde das Steinkrallengebirge schlimm. Ich erinnere mich noch an dieZeit als ich zu dem 5-Mann Dungeon südlich von diesem wollte (ich glaube Maraudon heißt`s) ich bin zwar nicht gestorben ok; aber für mich war die Athomsphäre dort einfach GRAUENHAFT! Das verbrannte Tal ist noch heute mein meistgehasstes Gebiet.
Ansonsten gefällt mir der Dämmerwald nicht sonderlich, relativ düstere Stimmung und ich hatte damals als kleiner 25er Mage immer Angst vor den Spinnen:-)

mfg jemiel


----------



## Gattay (13. Juni 2009)

1000 Nadeln, langweilige Gegend, finde ich


----------



## Naho (13. Juni 2009)

Ödland , wie der name schon sagt. Einfach Ödes Land^^


----------



## Cr3s (13. Juni 2009)

dalaran: zu laggy


----------



## Error2000 (13. Juni 2009)

Tirisfal und Silberwald
Ich mags nicht so düster ^^


----------



## Draicul (13. Juni 2009)

Naldina schrieb:


> Selbst Schuld wenn man da mit 58 hingeht. schön bis 61 alte welt fertig questen und entspannt rüber gehen. Bringt viel mehr.



Nein weil du dich da 3 level lang mehr mit dem crapigen classic - equip rumschlagen musst ...


----------



## $n4re (13. Juni 2009)

Hm, also ich mag vor allem den Krater von Ungogo nicht, is mir einfach zu blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten hab ich i-wi auch noch ein Problem mit den Sümpfen des Elends und Verwüsteten Landen


----------



## CP9 (13. Juni 2009)

ich hasse das schlingdorntal.

warum?

ich mag die qs da einfach nicht und mir kommt die zeit die man dort verbringt immer soo ewig vor. bääh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Cp9


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (13. Juni 2009)

ganz klar
Drachenöde....
viel zuviele Schluchten etc.
atmosphäre ist total tot, viel zu großes gebiet und die quests führen einen bis zum anderen ende der welt.


----------



## Karius (13. Juni 2009)

Dunkelhain. Questgeber auf der einen Seite der Map, Friedhof (für die Quests) auf der anderen. Für die Folge darf man dann jedes mal hin und zurück rennen. Total fürn A.... 
Man kann zwar nett da grinden, aber Questen ist echt bescheiden. 

Ausserdem nerven mich die Bergketten an denen man ewig entlanglaufen darf, bis man mal hoch kommt extrem. 

Ulduar. Weil man ewig braucht um sich alle Quests zu besorgen und dann solange keine Grp dafür findet bis die Quests grau sind.


----------



## davezz (13. Juni 2009)

Azshara arrghh kotz
Für was ist das eig. gut Azshara das ist soo hässlich und machen kann man da auch nicht viel.
Wa ich noch hässlich finde sind die ganzen Orte die von Nagas überfüllt sind.
Wie z.B.: Der See in Zangermarschen wo darunter Schlangenschrein glaub ich ist.


----------



## Ol@f (13. Juni 2009)

Naldina schrieb:


> Selbst Schuld wenn man da mit 58 hingeht. schön bis 61 alte welt fertig questen und entspannt rüber gehen. Bringt viel mehr.



dauert, aber auch länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 

btt das Steinkrallengebirge war einfach nur nervig, blöde Quests und nervende Mobs. Genauso wie am Anfang die Höllenfeuerhalbinsel viel zu voll war und man nie vernünftig reggen konnte.


----------



## hey dude (13. Juni 2009)

Sundarkness schrieb:


> Mulgore ...
> So lahme quest und viel gelatsche...
> finde generell das startgebiet der tauren doof.


Bin auch deiner Meinung


----------



## Rabaz (13. Juni 2009)

Kalimdor


----------



## Aganihm (13. Juni 2009)

also azhara find ich vom flair her recht nice...so die alten hochelfenruinen und so.
von den quests her find ichs da auch nicht prall...ich mein was macht man da...die tafeln sammel und in die hauptstädte bringen und dick ep abgreifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ansonsten noch 2-3 andere und das wars.
kann mich entsinnen das es mir damals in den düstermarschen genauso ging als es den goblinposten noch net gab.
so oder so
altes pvp server trauma...desolce...bin froh wenn ich da schnell wieder weg bin.
und an die untotenstartgebietsquest kann ich mich auch schlecht gewöhnen.


----------



## Cali75 (13. Juni 2009)

ich bin glaub ich nicht der einzige, der die Höllenfeuerinsel und die Eber *graus* nicht mag.

Mein Main ist gerade im Nethersturm um Area 52 unterwegs und das ist nicht halb so schön wie Nagrand - also auch sehr Geschmackssache. 

In der alten Welt ist Westfall an manchenstellen ziemlich öde, das Brachland aber auch. Aber nicht unbedingt schlimm.

achso, hasst noch jmd Murlocs und Nagas ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minischaf (13. Juni 2009)

die Draenei insel (AUGENKREBS), naja und höllenfeuer insel auchn bisschen


nachtelfengebiet (wie heißt das nochma^^ ) mag ich auch nicht soo


----------



## Cali75 (13. Juni 2009)

Draicul schrieb:


> Nein weil du dich da 3 level lang mehr mit dem crapigen classic - equip rumschlagen musst ...



Hab noch bis 65 Q in der alten Welt fertig gemacht und bin dann rüber (q buch war noch voll). War dann da drüben schön lässig innerhalb kurzer zeit auf 70 und hatte trotzdem meinen Spaß dabei


----------



## Landerson (13. Juni 2009)

Cali75 schrieb:


> achso, hasst noch jmd Murlocs [...]
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Beste "Sprachausgabe" ever  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1234black (13. Juni 2009)

ich mochte Azshara, nicht da waren zu wenig quests und die Landschaft war viel zu gross


----------



## jolk (13. Juni 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Loch Modan. Leveltechnisch das schlimmste Gebiet...



wenn man weiß wo und wann ist man da schneller als in westfall, trotz ein paar scheiß laufquests (zum thandolübergang z.b. (mit lvl 15 oO))

ich selber mag nagrand nicht...die quests habens mir verdorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also nesingwary 
und die tundra...dies einfach nur öde (fjord ftw)


----------



## Airlight (13. Juni 2009)

Och ich kenn da so n paar

*Kalimdor*

* Azurmythos- & Blutmythosinsel.
   - Soooo langweilig, vorallem, weil man da so viel laufen muss. :c

* Desolace
   - Zum Glück war ich da nur kurz, grässliche Gegend.

* Azshara
   - Bin immer bei den Klippen runtergefallen und nicht wieder hochgefunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 > Total kacke.

* Brachland
   - Da kann ich nur sagen> Zum Glück bin ich Ally. Sooo n großes Gebiet, zum kotzen wenn man das erste mal nach Tanaris will. 

* Tausend Nadeln
   - Irgendwie öde.

* Tanaris
   - Man muss so viel laufen. :/ Auch mit langsamen Mount doof, auserdem sieht alles gleich aus.

* Silithus
   - Irgendwie komisch, oO Mag das heute noch nicht.

*Östliche Königreiche*
* Östliche & Westliche Pestländer
   - Irgendwie einfallslos, auch wenn ich die Östlichen schlimmer finde als die Westlichen.

* Arathihochland
   - War nur kurz da, aber haufenweise Mobs und man kann garnicht richtig da durch laufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* Sumpfland
   - Hassland No1. Musste damals mim Dudu dadurch, um nach SW zu kommen, als es noch keine Schiffe gab. :/ Zum Kotzen

* Loch Modan
   - Ähm, ok. Das geht ja noch. Aber trotzdem kacke wenn man immer durch das Wasser musste, um auf der anderen Seite zu leveln.

* Westfall
   - Zu viel gelaufe. :c

* Dun Morogh
   - Find ich total langweilig. :<

* Schlingendorntal.
   - Fast so schlimm, wie das Sumpfland. Man musste ja nur laufen. -.-

*Scherbenwelt*
* Schergrat
   - In der Scherbenwelt, fand ich nur Schergrat so einigermaßen unerträglich. Irgendwie mag ich die Umgebung nicht.

* Wälder von Terokkar
   - Grässlichste Land in der Scherbenwelt find ich.

*Nordend*
* Boreanische Tundra
   - kA aber irgendwie mag ich das Land nicht. :c

* Der heulende Fjord 
   - Genau so schlimm, die Startgebiete von Nordend nerven so. xD



Dennoch finde ich, dass es auch ein paar Länder gibt, die von schönheit nur so sprühen.

> Teldrassil.
> Eschental.
> Winterquell.
> Feralas.
> Dämmerwald. 
> Silberwald. (Find ich hat ne schöne Atmosphäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
> Nagrand. (Mein Lieblingsland <3)
> Nethersturm. (Einfach toll. &#9829
> Grizzlyhügel.
> Sturmgipfel.


Joar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg, Airlight.


----------



## Landerson (13. Juni 2009)

Und du spielst noch World of Warcraft? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast ja einige Stellen die du gar nicht magst.


----------



## Airlight (13. Juni 2009)

Landerson schrieb:


> Und du spielst noch World of Warcraft?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Joar, ich versuch so viel wie möglich diese Länder zu umgehen, und den rest der Zeit bin ich ja in Nordend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eiskrone, Dalaran & Sholazarbecken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thuum (13. Juni 2009)

Desolace, Dämmerwald und Düstermarschen. Einfach nur grässlich.


----------



## kamillo (13. Juni 2009)

Es gibt überall Gebiete die mir net so gefallen... Suche mir meist ne Gegend aus wo ich dann genauso gut questen kann.

absolut nicht gefallen mir so spontan (bin Allianz muss man dazu sagen):

Scherbenwelt - Schergrat und Schattenmondtal

Nordend - Zul Drak

Östliche Königreiche - beide Pestländer

Kalimdor - Azshara, Silithus


In diesem Sinne... Viel Spaß beim zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WAR_FAN (13. Juni 2009)

krater von un'goro
hate it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mo3 (13. Juni 2009)

Ich finde am schlimmsten :
Goldhain...frag mich nicht warum... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cassiopheia (13. Juni 2009)

Classic: Brachland und Azshara
BC: Hellfire, Schergrat
WotLK: Grizzly Hills (aber nur wegen dem PvP Spam...) und Fjord find ich ohne Flugmount nervig


----------



## naxnax (13. Juni 2009)

steinkrallengebirge: die qs sind unerträglich
brachland: sieht immer gleich aus
pessis: töte 3 mio davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (13. Juni 2009)

Sturmgipfel und Eiskrone sind (meiner Meinung nach) die schlimmsten Gebie.
/e: ok Sturmgipfel ist nicht so schlecht aber eiskröne ist echt übel.


----------



## Faken00b (13. Juni 2009)

bin hordi und ich hasse das brachland absolut des is einfach zuviel gelaufe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

find in scherbenwelt und nordend eig alles ganz nett nur wälder von terokkar(nur die knochenwüste) und boreanische tundra(aber nur weil ich nexus zum kotzen finde^^) vlt auch noch eiskrone weil ich mit meinem ersten 80er da lvln wollt und ständig diese lame grp qs im log hatte(aber trotzdem geil^^ ARTHAS!!!!!)


----------



## OMGlooool (13. Juni 2009)

eindeutig EISKRONE
leveltechnisch ein desaster und Augenkrebs garantiert. 
Sogar mit der besten Grafikkarte sieht es beschi**** aus.


----------



## Genker (13. Juni 2009)

Ich mag Azshara auch irgendwie net, da ich da nie gewusst hab wie man laufen soll wenn man vom Strand wieder hoch möchte.
Vielleicht war ich damals auch einfach zu dumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich war bis auf meine ersten Char mit keinem mehr da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## voj (13. Juni 2009)

eigentlich alle pre bc länder (mit paar ausnahmen). dashalb bin ich für ein remace der alten welt!
in bc war nur schergrat nicht was es doof ohne flugmount ist. ist ist in wotlk alles in ordnung vll zul'dark aber es wäre nich sehr tief unten.


----------



## Manconi (13. Juni 2009)

Dämmerwald fällt mir spontan ein...
zu düster ^^


----------



## Schattenelf2 (13. Juni 2009)

Also bei mir isses im 10+ Bereich auch eindeutig Westfall... zum Kotzen 

Ein weiteres Gebiet was ich absolut nicht ab haben kann ist Tanaris... Wüste, Wüste, Wüste, 1 Platz mit Piraten..., Wüste, Wüste, gut bisl was Wasser aber das bringst da auch nicht wirklich..., Wüste, langweilige Quests.

MfG Schattenelf2 =)


----------



## Pusillin (13. Juni 2009)

Sundarkness schrieb:


> Mulgore ...
> So lahme quest und viel gelatsche...
> finde generell das startgebiet der tauren doof.


kein bisschen, finde das startgebiet sehr schön, 
viel laufen für die quests? eher nicht,  das dorf der bluthufe liegt sehr zentral, alle quests sind drumherum, in einem durchgang macht man mehrere,
nachher sind die meisten um donnerfels herum.
außerdem, diese saftigen wiesen, die seen, etc, finde es sehr schön, fast wie brachland


----------



## boonfish (13. Juni 2009)

Azshara, tausend Nadeln, Schergrat, boreanische Tundra, Kristallsangwald und die Draeneigebiete sind ziemlich schlimm


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (13. Juni 2009)

Schattenelf2 schrieb:


> Also bei mir isses im 10+ Bereich auch eindeutig Westfall... zum Kotzen
> 
> Ein weiteres Gebiet was ich absolut nicht ab haben kann ist Tanaris... Wüste, Wüste, Wüste, 1 Platz mit Piraten..., Wüste, Wüste, gut bisl was Wasser aber das bringst da auch nicht wirklich..., Wüste, langweilige Quests.
> 
> MfG Schattenelf2 =)


Du hast die insekten vergessen. 
Ich mag westfall +tanaris^^.


----------



## Sino123 (13. Juni 2009)

alle gebiete der nachelfen...


----------



## Amadox (13. Juni 2009)

Sumpfland, Brachland und der Großteil der BC-Areale


----------



## Monsterwarri (13. Juni 2009)

Desolace, Sumpfland, Dustwallow. 
Mittlerweile finde ich die Pessis wieder geil obwohl ich die zu Classic nichtmehr sehen konnte.


----------



## bruskass (13. Juni 2009)

Also, mein absolutes Hader gebiet ist Nethersturm. und das absolut langweilige tanaris


----------



## Attilides (13. Juni 2009)

für mich ganz klar SChlingendorntal bevor der Flugpkt oben eingerichtet wurde... wenn man zu Hemmingway wollte musste man erst nach westfall und dann runter reiten... für mich das dämlichste gebiet...


----------



## Akollos (13. Juni 2009)

descolace, untotengbiete und östliche pestländer


----------



## Laz0rgun (13. Juni 2009)

Westfall... meine Priesterin ist nie weiter als 14 gekommen x.x


----------



## Saint123 (13. Juni 2009)

dalaran , eine ruckelorgie ohne ende vor allem am WE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kvick (13. Juni 2009)

Westfall, oh wie ich es hasse *dunkle Erinnerungen*
Scherbenwelt.. eigentlich alles da und das Blutelfen Startgebiet ^^


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (13. Juni 2009)

Arathi ich finds eifach doof! Konnte mich mit dem Gebiet noch nie anfreunden^^


----------



## Rated (13. Juni 2009)

Höllenfeuerhalbinsel ist das schlimmste gebiet ever .....
Ich hasse dieses Gebiet so sehr -.- und man kann e sja nichtma überspringen .....


----------



## Elitist 10 (13. Juni 2009)

Mein absoluter Albtraum ist Silithus wegen dem ganzen Vuehzeugs das da kreucht und fleucht. Ich bin ja Insektentechnisch und sonst eigendlich ganicht so empfindlich, aber da läuft es mir immerwieder eiskalt den Rücken runter. Und dann ist da noch diese komische PvP Geschichte bei der ich nie durchgeblickt habe - vor allem, versuch da erstmal nen Hordie zu finden mit dem du dich kloppen kannst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Außerdem sind da noch diese komischen Dinger die man anklicken konnte und dann war man von einer komischen Wolke umgeben die eigendlich nix gemacht hat außer da zu sein und zu nerven.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Sturmgiepfel nerven zwar nicht wirklich aber da ist immer etwas im weg wo man drum rum oder drüberfligen muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naldina (13. Juni 2009)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> öh.. ja klar.. vpon 58 - 61 alte welt 5 tage.. scherbenwelt 1 tag.. also wozu alte welt machen^^



glaubst du mir eh nicht aber pessis geben mehr ep per hour als höllenfeuer, und man hat halt später mehr gold


----------



## neo1986 (13. Juni 2009)

algemein die hauptstädte fand ich schlimm.


----------



## Erynberia (13. Juni 2009)

Meine Hassgebiete sind:

- Westfall (ich kann keine Defias mehr sehen)
- Rotkammgebirge
- Dunkelküste
- Eschental
- Krater von Un'Goro (obwohl ich immer noch offene Rechnungen mit den riesigen Elite-Sauriern hab)
- Silithus (ich hasse Insekten)
- die Pestländer
- Höllenfeuerhalbinsel (zu trostlos)
- Zangarmarschen (ich mag keine Pilze mehr sehen)
- Desolace (alle Questen dort abgebrochen nach einer Weile)

Einige Gebiete hab ich übersprungen vom Questen her, jedenfalls soweit es ging.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (13. Juni 2009)

Eindeutig Desolace! Keine Sau ist da und zum durchlaufen ist es nervig, zieht die Stimmung so nach unten^^


----------



## Omidas (13. Juni 2009)

smilingangel79 schrieb:


> [...]
> - Höllenfeuerhalbinsel (zu trostlos)
> [...]



Die Antwort überrascht mich immer wieder. Demnach müssten doch recht viele das
mittelteil von der Drachenöde und die Eiskrone auch schrecklich finden (was ich tue).
Die Höllenfeuerhalbinsel hat für mich den vorteil, das die Farbgebung genau mein
Geschmack ist. Und vor allem der Himmel hat mich sowas von umgehauen als ich das
erste mal durchs Portal kam. Achja und das schöne Gefühl mit MAge einfach panisch 
weg zu blinzeln wenn der Bildschirm anfängt zu wackeln und hoffen, dass das den richtigen
Fluchtweg einleitet^^


----------



## Karius (14. Juni 2009)

Elitist schrieb:


> Mein absoluter Albtraum ist Silithus wegen dem ganzen Vuehzeugs das da kreucht und fleucht.



Jop, finde ich auch ekelig. Das erste Mal als ich nach Silitus reinlief meinte ein Kumpel: " Bleib einfach auf der Strasse, dann passiert dir nichts" 

Gesagt getan, dann kamen die Reiter. ^^


----------



## Poserritter (14. Juni 2009)

-Desolace
-Höllenfeuer
-Nethersturm
-Schattenmondtal

und der Hammer:


ohne Flugmount Schergrat


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (14. Juni 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Loch Modan. Leveltechnisch das schlimmste Gebiet...



dem schließ ich mich an^^
das gebiet is einfach nur ekelhaft...


----------



## Kentoff (14. Juni 2009)

Krater on Un'goro , Ganz klar.
Überall wo man hin geht sind Dinos
und die quests sind ja mal voll zum kotzen
dann noch 100% Wälder von Terrokar , scheiß quests , scheiß laufwege etc.
und Dunkelhain dann noch alles VIEL zu dunkel nur ich mach des Gebiet trotzdem immer weil die q's da voll geil sind.


----------



## MaxPayne22 (14. Juni 2009)

Bei mir liegt die Abneigung meistens daran das folgende Gebiete einfach unästhetisch sind:

*Azeroth:*
Desolace
Silithus
Östl. + Westl. Pestländer
Verwüstete Lande
Brennende Steppe

*Scherbenwelt:*
Wälder von Terokkar
Schergrat
Höllenfeuer HI
Schattenmondtal

*Nordend:*
Zul'Drak
Drachenöde


Hui, ganz schön viel xD


----------



## Fus0n00b (14. Juni 2009)

Desolace ist für mich eindeutig das schlimmste... alles so grau-in-grau und dann noch der Riese (ist der noch Elite?), der da rumschleift. In Desolace ist auch so ziemlich die einzigste Ini von Classic, die ich nie gesehen hab (Hab sie nie gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Barbossa94 (14. Juni 2009)

Dämmerwald. Landweilige Quests, Öde, dunkle Landschaft und man wird andauernt angegriffen.


----------



## 1stVampire (14. Juni 2009)

Ganz klar, Brachland und Westfal...

Ich bin Twinker und da kommt man an diesen Gebieten nur schwer vorbei.

Wenn ich daran zurück denke, denk ich nur an laaaaaangweilig, zääääääääh, schnaaaaaaarch

In diesem Sinne - schnaaaaaaarch


----------



## -Zirâ- (14. Juni 2009)

Brachland nur wegen der wege ansonsten schön, die Pestländer.da mal auf 40 durchgeritten?is lustig wenn man die geister im umkreis von 5 kilometern magisch anzieht =) und die Höllenfeuerhalbinsel.....die scheiß eber sind ja immer und überall -.-


----------



## xandy (14. Juni 2009)

Allianz:Westfall
Horde:Steinkrallengebirge

Die zwei Gebiete gingen mir kräftig auf den Senkel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (14. Juni 2009)

Hm, bei einigen frage ich mich langsam, welche Gebiete sie denn mögen ?!  ... Wenn ich soviele Areale des Spiels absolut indiskutabel fände, würde ich mir ein anderes Game suchen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valkron (14. Juni 2009)

MaxPayne22 schrieb:


> Bei mir liegt die Abneigung meistens daran das folgende Gebiete einfach unästhetisch sind:
> 
> *Azeroth:*
> Desolace
> ...



/sign


----------



## Reflox (14. Juni 2009)

Am schlimmsten finde ich helle Orte da blendets mich richtig^^

z.B Quel von und zu^^
Sturmwind 
Die Spiegel Dünen in Tanaris (die spiegeln das Licht so nervig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
am besten sind

Dämmerwald,Tirisfal,Silberwlad, Un'Goro,Schlingendorn,Zul'Drak und Desolace 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elendiel - Das Syndikat (14. Juni 2009)

Sengende Schlucht.


----------



## evanmarx (14. Juni 2009)

steinkrallengedöns...arrrrgg


----------



## wildrazor09 (14. Juni 2009)

DIE GRÜNEN HÜGEL DES SCHLINGENDORNTALS!


----------



## Rappi (14. Juni 2009)

Fus0n00b schrieb:


> Desolace ist für mich eindeutig das schlimmste... alles so grau-in-grau und dann noch der Riese (ist der noch Elite?), der da rumschleift. In Desolace ist auch so ziemlich die einzigste Ini von Classic, die ich nie gesehen hab (Hab sie nie gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oooh ja, der Riese. Mensch war ich froh, als ich den mit meinem kleinen Jäger irgendwann allein erledigt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondokir (14. Juni 2009)

Also zum Thema hierzu:
Verwüstete Lande: Die meisten Quests vorallem bei der Horde waren Farmquests die über Stunden dauerten. Die Gegend selber war auch nicht grad spitze.

Desolace: Früher hatte man dort noch kein Mount und in Desolace laufen war eine Qual. Quests waren meist auch ziemlich langatmig.

Azshara: Kaum Quests für eine viel zu große Gegend. Hätte Blizz mehr draus machen können.

Höllenfeuerhalbinsel: Am schlimmsten war für mich als ich dort reinkam einige Schritte in der neue Welt machte und urplötzlich von einem Teufelhäscher mitn One-Hit niedergestreckt wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zangarmarschen: Es gab dort eine Quest in der man bestimmte Augen farmen musste. Ich war da fast 3 Stunden dortgesessen bis ich alle hatte. Mittlerweile wurde die Droppchance hochgesetzt.

Das war meine Einschätzung. Mfg!


----------



## Metalone (14. Juni 2009)

Pestländer & boreanische tundra


----------



## Nimby (14. Juni 2009)

ich find das startgebiet der blutelfen zum kotzen.
viel zu bunt!
wenn man in ein gasthaus kommt,könnte man meinen,man hätte ein puff betreten xD
überall seltsame einrichtungen,bunte vorhänge...
O.o schrecklich xD


----------



## Maghar (14. Juni 2009)

silithus- ich hasse diese insekten und ständig dieses leise gesumme im kopfhörer wenn man sound anhat... ich erwarte da ständig im nächsten moment von nem haufen käfer angefallen zu werden die mich über den jordan schicken

un´goro- ständig von den flugdinos in die nächstbeste grössere mobgruppe gefeart worden  war immer ne sehr unterhaltsame sache 

wald von elwynn- latsch latsch die heide blüht man rennt ständig zwischen holzfällerlager und goldhain hin und her bloss für so nen paar blöde sammelquests

pestländer- wie ich diese gegend eklig finde... und seit es HdZ: Stratholme gibt hasse ich die gegend noch mehr

shergrat- ohne flugmount zum kotzen

höllenfeuerhalbinsel- beschissene gegend man is nur am fummeln mit der kamera um was zu sehen

wälder von terokkar- treibt bei mir regelmässig die bildrate in den keller und dann noch diese hässlichen sphärenjäger überall


schlingendornental fand ich eigentlich immer ganz lustig vor allem wegen dem open-pvp und verwüstete lande hab ich mich auch gerne irwo versteckt und dann aus der ferne vorbei laufende allys genatzt ^.~


----------



## jemiel (14. Juni 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Die Höllenfeuerhalbinsel hat für mich den vorteil, das die Farbgebung genau mein
> Geschmack ist. Und vor allem der Himmel hat mich sowas von umgehauen als ich das
> erste mal durchs Portal kam. Achja und das schöne Gefühl mit MAge einfach panisch
> weg zu blinzeln wenn der Bildschirm anfängt zu wackeln und hoffen, dass das den richtigen
> Fluchtweg einleitet^^




Genau meine Meinung!
Ich muss mich ehrlich gesagt aber fragen was ihr an an 
1. Brachland, (mir gefällt`s, ok vielleicht liegt es dran, dass ich nicht so oft da bin)
2. Mulgore ,(mir persönlich gefällt dieses Grün der Wiesen auch wenn ich am liebsten mit einem NICHT-Tauren Char dahin gehe)
3. Tanaris( die Wüste ist zwar nicht der Hammer aber die Küste entschädigt m.M.n. für alles) und
4. Schlingendorntal, (einzig und allein Kurzens Lager hat mir nicht so gefallen, ansonsten fand ich`s toll)

so schlimm findet

mfg jemiel


----------



## Darkfire936 (14. Juni 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> dauert, aber auch länger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nichts gegen das Steinkrallengebirge. Das hatte immer Style und geiles feeling


----------



## Darkfire936 (14. Juni 2009)

Sundarkness schrieb:


> Mulgore ...
> So lahme quest und viel gelatsche...
> finde generell das startgebiet der tauren doof.



Das schlimme an Mulgore ist 5 mobs killen und dann erst ein Questitem gedroppt.


----------



## Darkfire936 (14. Juni 2009)

Ich hasse Westfall wenn man da als level 12 krieger oder Magier hinkommt farmt man erstmal massig repkosten


----------



## Ultimo01 (14. Juni 2009)

Naja ich find Prinzipiell alle gebiete scheiße wo Hordler sind (alli Ftw & so)
Schlingendorntal is scheiße, Zangarmarschen, Schergrad, Nagrand, Tausendwinter...


----------



## schicksalslord (14. Juni 2009)

die schlimmste quest ? für mich eindeutig :die grünen hügel des schlingendorntals.
das schlimmste gebiet...sümpfe des elends


----------



## PJ Lad (14. Juni 2009)

NetherSturm - von der farbe bekommt man Augenkrebs.
Eschental - Für einen Wald ist mir der viel zu Bunt, erinnert an Weihnatsbäume.
Steinkrallengebirge - Der ganze Ort ist eigentlich nur ein breiter Pfad.

MfG PJ


----------



## Darkfire936 (14. Juni 2009)

Also was ihr alle am Steinkrallengebirge so scheiße findet ich liebe es. Die Quests sind zwar nicht so toll aber das Gebiet an sich sieht einfach toll aus und hat ein super feeling. Nur das brennende Tal nicht das ist zum kotzen.


----------



## Maine- (14. Juni 2009)

ich mag das schlingendorntal überhaupt nicht sodas da noch mein 33er hunter und mein 34 warri sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab echt garkeine lust auf schlingendorntal .

die ganzen mobs die ausen gebüsch springen . das viele laufen und die mobs usw sind einfach nur langweilig ^^ naja vll werd ich mich ma bisschen anstrengen wenn die 100% mounts für 40er da sind^^


----------



## Rantja (14. Juni 2009)

Stranglethorn! Ich hasse es und meide es. Zum Glück gibt es ja genug andere Gebiete zum Questen! =) Mittlerweile hat man ja ein Mount und muß nich mehr laufen, aber das gerenne da nervt echt nur. Ist zwar im Brachland nicht anders, aber das ist so schön im Horde Style.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThoWeib (14. Juni 2009)

Dort, wo der Name Programm ist: Desolace...

Nicht nur die Landschaft ist desolat, auch, was es da an Quests gibt, fand ich nicht so prickelnd. Noch dazu liegt's für die Horde irgendwie an dem Ende der Welt, an dem die Sonne nicht scheint, finde ich.


----------



## Seryma (14. Juni 2009)

Ich mag sehr viele alte Gebiete nicht, weil diese leider nicht mit soviel Liebe zum Detail gestaltet wurden, wie die aus BC + WotLk...

Meine Favoriten der Liste mit hässlichen Orten: 

1. Dunkle Landschaften: Tirisfal, Silberwald, Brennende Steppe, Östliche + Westliche Pestländer
2. Lange Wege, teilweise überfüllte Flächen voll Mobs: Mulgore, Brachland, Azshara
3. Blöde Quests: Teufelswald, Gun'drak

Und weil ich finde, Instanzen gehören auch zu "Orten", meiner Meinung nach:

Uldaman und Höhle des Wehklagens, der Übersichtlichkeit wegen...

MfG, Seryma


----------



## Panador (14. Juni 2009)

Nicht hässlich, aber mein verhasstester Ort in WoW - Azshara.
Ich hasse es dort zu questen oder irgendwas zu machen. Einmal blöd laufen, einmal sek afk während reiten - schwupps, im Wasser und keine verdammte Möglichkeit da wieder raufzukommen außer quasi die ganze Zone abzureiten.
Vor allem wenn man bis an den äußersten Zipfel im Osten muss... *schauder*

Die Zone is von der Lore her etc. schon interessant aber ingame sowas von misslungen.


----------



## Larmina (14. Juni 2009)

Scane schrieb:


> Ich mag das Sumpfland nicht. Grund liegt daran, dass ich die Atmospähere nicht mag.


Früher durfte man das als Ally aus nem anderen Grund noch nicht mögen.. Ich sag nur mit level 3-4 Elfen durch das von 20ern verseuchte Gebiet hüpfen...
Aber wsa ich von der Atmosphäre der Quests usw liebe sind die westlichen Pessis


----------



## Wilson_M4A1 (14. Juni 2009)

Westfall auf grund der extrem langatmigen quests, und Schlingendorntal wegen der langen laufwege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kosmo79 (14. Juni 2009)

Arathi und Sumpfland ....Bäh!


----------



## Fus0n00b (14. Juni 2009)

Mondokir schrieb:


> Höllenfeuerhalbinsel: Am schlimmsten war für mich als ich dort reinkam einige Schritte in der neue Welt machte und urplötzlich von einem Teufelhäscher mitn One-Hit niedergestreckt wurde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich finds seltsam, dass die Viecher, so groß sie auch sind und so viel lärm und bodenwackeln dich auch verursachen, sich irgendwie anschleichen können... hab schon oft beobachtet, dass der häscher stehen bleibt, nur um innerhalb weniger sekunden die halbe höllenfeuerhalbinsel zu durchrushen xD (endet oft mit nem tod von jemanden)


----------



## Durbem (14. Juni 2009)

dass immer alle was gegen den Schergrat haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich find, dass das das geilste Gebiet in der Scherbenwelt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber, das war ja nicht die Frage.

-Dämmerwald: Der Mensch, der sich ausgedacht hat von Dunkelhain nach Rabenflucht etc. zu laufen gehört, gegeisselt.
-Östliche Pestländer: Meine Fresse geht mir die Musik irgendwann auf die Nüsse ^^ und ohne Spielmusik isses auch doof ^^

-Zangarmarschen: Ich mag diese Pilze nicht. Genauso wenig wie diese komischen Viecher auf drei Beinen mit einem Auge, die durch die Pfützen laufen ^^
-Nagrand: Kann nicht sagen warum, aber irgendwie find ich das nicht so toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Norend find ich eigentlich alles geil, nur schade, dass Kristallsangwald keinerlei Quests erfährt. Also richtige Gebiete und sowas, ihr wissrt wie ich das meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HuntertheBest (14. Juni 2009)

classic finde ich descolace am ekligsten.... da ist einfach garnichts. war nur ein einziges mal da für maraudon oder was das da ist, aber die ini ist auch total unübersichtlig und hässlig.
bc auf jedenfall schergrat>.< wenn ichs chon wieder daran denke mit 60% fm über diese riesen stachelkram zu fliegen *kotz*. das war auf jedenfall das nervigste an tbc
an wotlk... mhm also das hässligste gebiet finde ich ist der fjord. ich queste immer wenn ich mit 68 da ankomme in der tunra. wenn ich unter erfolge und Quests gucke steht da bei meim main immernoch 1/130 Quests im Fjord erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja aber quest mäßig... das scholozarbecken ma ich irgendwie nicht. aber so dschungel allgemein mag ich in wow nicht. naja denke im groben und ganzen das nervigste woran ich denke ist eig die warterei beim fliegen...
Meine Idee: Zahle einmalig 200g und und bekommst im flug einen minimapbutton angezeigt, ein einfacher linksklick -> Ladebildschirm -> Zielort.
und keien 10 min flüge von Gadgetzan zum Nachthafen(heißt der so? :S die stadt in der mondlichtung) oder von beutebucht zur insel von Quel'danas.
naja soweit,

Lg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (14. Juni 2009)

Desolace ... weiss noch damals, als mein 1. Alli (Mensch), der bis dato kaum auf Kalimdor war, unbedingt die eine Klosterquest wollte, und ich dann zu Fuß von Auberdine bis da runter gelatscht bin ... Stunden hat das gedauert! Und dann nochmal quer durch dieses Ödland, bäks ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *schnarch*

Und Azshara ... optisch schönes Gebiet, aber diese endlos langen Wege. Da zu questen war der Horror ... und die Lauferei/Schwimmerei zu unsrem Lieblings-Wasserelementar in der letzten Ecke ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schergrat ohne Flugmount war auch irgendwie lästig. Mit ist´s OK.


----------



## ichPWNdicke (14. Juni 2009)

krater von ungoro..... ich HASSE dieses gebiet musste aber schon x mal hin O.o


----------



## Larmina (14. Juni 2009)

Durbem schrieb:


> In Norend find ich eigentlich alles geil, nur schade, dass Kristallsangwald keinerlei Quests erfährt. Also richtige Gebiete und sowas, ihr wissrt wie ich das meine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hoff ja drauf, dass da noch was kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoss (14. Juni 2009)

Ich hasse Schlingendortal nicht wegen der Umgebung sondern wegen denn hordis und Quest da hat man keine Pause und als Anfänger (Spiele ein Magier)bin ich immer gestorben naja jetzt ist alles vorbei und ich bin 80.
Tipp Questet nicht dort grauenhaft.
Segende Schlucht und Brennde Steppe die Umgebung scheize Azsahra kp wie das geschrieben wird ich gehe nei wieder dorthin.


----------



## radio-activ (14. Juni 2009)

komisch wie hier alle meckern, das es zu viel gelaufe gibt und in anderen Threats wird gemeckert, das es die mounts schon mit 20 geben soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich find:

Loch Modan
Schlingendorntal
Ödland
Feralas
Desolace
und die Pessis blöd

aber zum Glück kann man da ja vorbei leveln

Im Allgemeinen find ich die Queststruktur in Nordend gut gelöst, man hat die Questgeber immer in der Nähe und nicht mehr an nur einem Ort und wird dann ans andere Ende der Karte gejagt. Allerding gibt es in der Drachenöde zuviele Gruppenquest für meinen Geschmack, wenn man niemanden kennt auf dem Server is das schon blöd.


----------



## Daerodior (14. Juni 2009)

Ich persönlich mag Das Steinkrallengebirge und die Düstermarschen überhaupt nicht.
In Steinkralle finde ich einfach die Quests doof und in den Düstermarschen einfach das gesamte Gebiet am schlimmsten wars als man noch immer dissmountet wurde wenn man mal durch ne zu tiefe Wasserstelle geritten ist.


----------



## Satarion (14. Juni 2009)

Das langweiligste Gebiet meiner Meinung nach ist für mich das Eschental.
Man wird zufälliger weise egal was man tut von Verstohlenen Nachtelfen angegriffen, oder von Glüschleimern die einen mit ihrem Gift (2 Min) nervt das man immer warten muss bis der Debuff schwindet oer an jedem weiteren Pull stirbt.

Schön finde ich eigentlich den Heulenden Fjord oder das Brachland, tolle Gegend und eigentlich immer was los wenn es mal langweilig wird.


----------



## Bruno_aka_Bruno (14. Juni 2009)

Ganz klar Westfall. Dieses Gebiet ist einfach zuuu öde und eintönig.Und die Quests bringen auch keinen Spaß.


----------



## Rexo (14. Juni 2009)

_Aratihochland und Ashazara 

Ich hässe die  gebiete so dermasen 
aber sie haben einen vorteil man kanne china farmer abfarmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also free honor4all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Rangekiller (14. Juni 2009)

dämmerwald bei rabenflucht oben an dem haus, alles lila da bekomm ich derbsten augenkrebs


----------



## Garthel (14. Juni 2009)

Was habt ihr nur alle gegen das Brachland? Ich fand es mit meinem Main ganz angenehm
dort zu leveln und man wird über den allgemeinen Chat ganz gut unterhalten, auch wenn
ich jetzt gefühlte 5Mio Chuck Norris Witze kenne. *g*

Gebiete die ich überhaupt nicht ab kann sind zB Silithus, zum einen weil ich den Sinn
dieser Gegend noch nicht herausgefunden habe und zum anderen weil die dortigen
Quests zum würgen sind.

Das Schlingdorntal fällt auch unter die Gebiete die ich nicht ab kann, liegt aber vorallem
da dran dass ab dem 10ten "Töte 30 Mobs" Quest von der Expadition wo man wieder ans
andere Ende der Welt muss einfach die Lust flöten geht...vorallem wenn einem auf dem
Weg noch zehn Mitglieder der anderen Fraktion überm Weg laufen.

In der Scherbenwelt fällt eigentlich nur die Höllenfeuerhalbinsel zu den Gebieten um die
ich am liebsten einen Bogen mache...nur ist es leider auch das einzige Gebiet wo man
wirklich durch muss.

Nordend-Gebiete sind ansich alle in Ordnung, Eiskrone ist etwas langweilig, ebenso die
Sturmgipfel aber dafür sind die beiden Regionen zum farmen perfekt und mit dem schnellen
Flugmount muss man sich da auch nicht lang drin aufhalten. *g*


----------



## IwanNI (15. Juni 2009)

Die Gebiete, die ich meide: 
- Ashzara (oder so)
- Rotkammgebirge
- Düstermarschen
- Tanaris
- Wälder von Terrokar
- Schergrat (obwohl das Gebiet auf 70 wohl interessant gewesen sein könnte. Aber heute...)

Hmmm, mehr fallen mir gerade nicht ein. Gibts aber bestimmt noch ein oder zwei Gebiete, die mir nich gefallen.


PS: Sry für Rechtschreibung, is schon spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ über mir. Silithus war ich noch nie questen. Ich denke mal, das Gebiet war nur zu Classic-Zeiten "sinnvoll". Aber heute is da ja auch fast nix mehr los. Höchstens interessant, wenn du den Ruf vom Zirkel auf Ehrfürchtig bringen willst.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (15. Juni 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Loch Modan. Leveltechnisch das schlimmste Gebiet...


/sign ich hasse das Gebiet...


----------



## Larmina (15. Juni 2009)

IwanNI schrieb:


> @ über mir. Silithus war ich noch nie questen. Ich denke mal, das Gebiet war nur zu Classic-Zeiten "sinnvoll". Aber heute is da ja auch fast nix mehr los. Höchstens interessant, wenn du den Ruf vom Zirkel auf Ehrfürchtig bringen willst.


Witzig war wie alle sich um die blöden Silithidensteine gekloppt haben nur für den Buff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xhubi (15. Juni 2009)

Das Schlimmste am Dämmerwald ist ja, dass man wirklich für anche Quests 3-4 mal hin und her muss, z.B. für den komischen Typen am Friedhof - hin, zur Stadt, zum friedhof Skelette killen, zur Stadt, zu ihm hin usw...

Ansonsten finde ich besonders Azshara und Desolace schrecklich


----------



## DiabloJo (15. Juni 2009)

die schlimmsten quests ever sind die im schattenmondtalt bei den netherschwingen in denen du den blöden windreiter etc. folgen darfst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## toydoll (15. Juni 2009)

ich kann schergrat absolut nicht leiden, allein der weg dahin is schon sch****. in nordend find ich alles bis auf eiskrone total toll


----------



## Liljana (15. Juni 2009)

Am wenigstens gefällt mir der Un'Goro Krater, klar es ist ein Gardienenwechsel wenn man vorher in Tanaris gequestet hat, aber trotzem kein Gasthaus kaum oder garkeine Händler, zum reppen muss man glaub ich auch nach Gadgetzan und keine Wege wo man mal seine Ruhe vor Mobs hat, man pullt echt alles und muss sich überall durchschlagen. Zumindest nervt mich das Gebiet, von meinen Levelgebieten, am meisten.


----------



## Tigrexx (15. Juni 2009)

Also die schlimmsten orte finde ich sind die Gebierte ab lv 40 also Tanaris ungoro und co. 

Hab die schon oft genug  gemacht und mag sie einfach nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodstalker Il (15. Juni 2009)

schon komisch was viele gegen eiskrone haben das gebiet ist doch super haufen quest auf einem fleck die alle recht fix gehen und auch noch die eine oder andere story line drine (zb mit dem herz von arthas)


----------



## Bellthane (15. Juni 2009)

Also die Meinungen sind ja hier eh schon ähnlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am meisten hasse ich: (alle auf einer Stufe)

Azshara (Eine wirklich dumme Landschaftsgestaltung, hab dort nie gequestet, aber bin mit 70 mal erkunden gewesen. Ein doof gelegener FP, dass Gebiet muss zum questen der Horror sein.)
Silithus (Ich hasse jegliche Art von Insekten)
Düstermarschen (Die Atmosphäre gefällt mir net so)
Desolace (Mitunter genauso schlimm wie Azshara)
Steinkrallengebirge (Einfach aus dem Grund, weil, aus mir unerfindlichen Gründen, dort der Verzauberkunstlehrer <225 steht, einfach sau dämlich gelöst.)
Tausend Nadeln (Die Städte in der Luft nerven)
Schlingendorntal (Open-"PVP" (eher Lowies ganken), dauert einfach zu lange, von Lvl 30 bis 45 ist man ständig dort)
Boreanische Tundra (hässlichstes Gebiet überhaupt, von den Quests her toll, aber die Umgebung gefällt mir überhaupt nicht, vor allem wenn man im Fjord begonnen hat zu questen)

In der Scherbenwelt gibts eig. kein Gebiet, dass mir wirklich missfällt. Ich muss noch dazu sagen, dass ich den Krater von Un'Goro von den FPs her auch schlimm finde, jedoch macht das die ganze Stimmung in dem Gebiet wieder wett.

Meine absoluten Lieblingsgebiete sind Nagrand, der Fjord, Kristallsangwald (bei den Kristallbäumen, sehr imposant), Teufelswald (als Hexer DAS Gebiet schlechthin) und Winterquell.


----------



## Silentpunky080 (15. Juni 2009)

Finde 1000 Needles, Düstermarschen, Feralas, so wie die Draenei-Gebiete grausam. in der Scherbenwelt hab ich mich eigentlich nur in Nagrand gerne aufgehalten...

lg,


----------



## cbOneX (15. Juni 2009)

Es ist sehr Interessant das die meisten hier das Schlingen nicht mögen, das ist nämlich mit Nagrand mein Lieblingsgebiet.
Nicht leiden kann ich dunkle Gebiete in denen nichtmal Tagsüber die Sonne richtig scheint.
Speziell das BG Auge des Sturms ist mir ein Grauen.


----------



## Cembrotta (15. Juni 2009)

Mein Favorit bei den Schlechtesten Gebieten bei WoW eindeutig UNTERSTADT...naja ist zwar nicht ganz ein Gebiet aber finde die Stadt eindeutig zum k*****

ansonsten würde ich sagen das in den Lowbereichen die Gebiete nicht so toll sind bei denen man viel viel laufen muß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (15. Juni 2009)

Cembrotta schrieb:


> Mein Favorit bei den Schlechtesten Gebieten bei WoW eindeutig UNTERSTADT...naja ist zwar nicht ganz ein Gebiet aber finde die Stadt eindeutig zum k*****
> 
> ansonsten würde ich sagen das in den Lowbereichen die Gebiete nicht so toll sind bei denen man viel viel laufen muß
> 
> ...



ich als untoter mags 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



loch modan mag ich noch immer ned... und irgendwie gefallen mir auch die zangarmarschen ned so...


----------



## Axord (15. Juni 2009)

Nix gegen Untote, aber das Startgebiet das kann ich nicht haben, diese Musik nach ner 3/4 Stunde bist du kurz vorm durchstarten (Todesmusik ... Man is ja auch tot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Beinahe noch schlimmer, das Brachland, mit den schier endlosen Questwegen die dann schlussendlich doch kaum EP geben...
Aber es gibt auch schöne Gebiete wie z.B. Boreanische Turndra oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
 Axinos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarcz (15. Juni 2009)

Drachenöde...langweilig und  kein flair
Zul'Drak....habe die Trolle nie gemocht 
und Schergrad...hässlich^^


----------



## Potpotom (15. Juni 2009)

Boreanische Tundra ist für mich ein Grauen... ansonsten finde ich die ganze Scherbenwelt (Nagrand hier mal ausgenommen) zum würgen und auf Kalimdor bzw. den östlichen finde ich Brachland, Desolace und Sumpfland scheusslich.

Schlingendorntal find ich geil... nur so btw.


----------



## ●●●●●●●●●● (15. Juni 2009)

Alohajoe schrieb:


> Brachland. Riesiges Gebiet, und man wird immer wieder quer durch die Pampa geschickt. Und das ohne Mount.



Yup,same here. Selbiges gilt für Steinkrallengebirge.


----------



## Adnuf (15. Juni 2009)

Schergrat, Nethersturm,Grizzlyhügel ich hasse dies gebite und hab da bisher noch nie mehr als 5 q's gemacht!#

Ansonsten wär da noch Undercity,Stumrwind,Nachtelfen Start Gebiet,Darnassus,Gnomeregan, Kral und Hügel der Klingenhauer, TDM, Tanaris,Schlingendorntal, Warsong,Arathihochland wie auch das BG eig mag ich garnichts aus dem Linken Teil der WoW Welt o.0

Nagut Düstermarschen bzw Theramor und das ganze gefallen mir saugut

Die Tundra, ich mag den Fjord einfach mehr der passt zu mir. Eiskrone is einfach BÄ


----------



## Drop-Dead (15. Juni 2009)

Nethersturm ^^ zu viel gefunkel , geleuchte und geglitzer

und zul'drak weil ich troll mobs hasse ^^


----------



## pixeljedi (15. Juni 2009)

absolutes No-Go is für mich blutelfenstartgebiet
was für ne bunte sch...e^^

ich fühl mich in nagrand am wohlsten bzw im sholazarbecken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mukuhaka (15. Juni 2009)

Also um ehrlich zu sein, gibts nur eine Quest, die ich hasse. Heulender Fjord, wo man da so Vyrkul schnetzeln muss. Die wo so Magier auf den Türmen stehen und man net fliehen kann, weil die einen sonst ratzfatz umhauen. Zudem pullt man immer 4 Mobs. Letzendlich musste mir ein Schurke  helfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Und Westfall ist doof.


----------



## Dpskalle (15. Juni 2009)

ich hab regelrechten HASS auf Mulgore und Brachland...  
diese gebiete sind einfach der reinste horror für mich, dieses eeewige gelaufe treibt mich in den wahnsinn!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
schergrat und nethersturm mag ich auch nicht sonderlich, genau wie zul'drak (einfach nur wegen dem design)


ansonsten ist alles recht erträglich


----------



## Mukuhaka (15. Juni 2009)

Em ich mag Mulgore und co. Ja habe es auch mehrmals durchgemacht und hatte immer Spaß.


----------



## saibot1207 (15. Juni 2009)

wisst ihr was ich haße...

dieses behinderte SDT*AHAHA*

ständig wird man von iwelchen hochstufigen leuten gekillt... man überlegt sich auf PvE zuwecheln


----------



## KiLLa239 (15. Juni 2009)

Brachland: Zu viel rumgerenne
Krater von Un'goro: Mobs sind viel zu nah aneinander, ist immer schwer da durch zu kommen ohne alles zu pullen.


----------



## Dufurius (15. Juni 2009)

<---hast alle low lvl Gebiete -.-
<---hast lvl'n grundsätzlich -.-
<---hast Quests -.-
<---hast es die ganze Zeit stupiede irgendwelche Mobs zu killen -.-


<---ist trotzdem seit 2 n halb Jahren dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (15. Juni 2009)

*westfall* stört mich nicht. man kann schön in der mitte landen und losquesten. die laufwege sind ungefähr gleich lang überall hin auf der karte. ganz ätzend finde ich allerdings *aszhara*. man kommt lausig dort hin, darf als allianzler ganz vorne landen und dann geht die blöde reise los. die hohen klippen erfordern immer wieder umwege um zum gewünschten punkt zu kommen und ich verlaufe mich auch relativ oft dort.

quests: die *grünen hügel* finde ich nicht spannend, aber machbar. schließlich bieten immer leute die seiten im strangle-channel an oder stellen welche ins neutrale und normale AH. das *rotkammgulasch* mache ich aufgrund von schlechten droprates allerings nicht mehr. das *trampolin in nagrand* hat mich auch schon etliche nerven gekostet. das mache ich auch NIE wieder!


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juni 2009)

alle lvlgebiete ab 30 bis 55 ich hasse sie einfach -.-


----------



## Sadinsky (15. Juni 2009)

Interessant zu lesen, dass viele doch nur ungern weit latschen. In anderen Topics hört man wieder, dass weites laufen niemanden geschadet hat. Zudem jetzt reiten auf 20 runtergesetzt wird. Eigentlich kommt man den Spielern entgegen aber scheinbar gehts eher drum dass man selber viel Geld abdrücken musste und neue Spieler quasi verwöhnt werden.

BTT:
Schergrat gefällt mir nicht so... beim leveln früher eh durch Instanzen übersprungen...


----------



## Genickbruch (15. Juni 2009)

Brachland, Krater v. ungoro, Deso, aber habe einen neuen Twink erstellt und beginne nun wieder von vorne. Da merkt man erstmal wie schön die alte Welt ist auch wenn die q. zum teil zum gähnen sind. Bin wieder ganz dabei und finds toll.


----------



## _Raziel_ (15. Juni 2009)

Brachland war früher (sehr viel früher) zwar vom questen her mühsam, aber witzig wegen dem Brachlandchat. Mittlerweile is da kaum noch was los und die Lauferei nervt tierisch.

Mein Hassgebiet früher war das Arathihochland auf Seiten der Horde. Warum? Früher konnte man erst mit 40 reiten. Hammerfall liegt am östlichen Rand. Ne Questreihe führt dich zu Burg Stromgarde für 30 Abzeichen und 1 Insignie (von damals Elitemobs nicht vergessen). Dann zurück nach Hammerfall (7 Minuten Laufzeit ein Weg wenn man Abkürzungen kannte). Abgeben, nächste Aufgabe -> Burg Stromgarde -> Hammerfall -> Stromgarde -> Hammerfall -> Strom....aaaaahhhhh........
Nicht vergessen, dass man damals da noch ca. Lvl 36 bis gerade mal zum Schluss 40 hatte.

Auf Allianzseite finde ich das Rotkammgebirge etwas falsch aufgeteilt. Quests ganz westliche, Questmobs ganz östlich ohne Mount oder einer mobleeren Strasse.

Schlingendorntal find ich okay, auch wenn die 'Grünen Hügel des Schlingendorntals' früher, als man die Dinger noch nicht zuhauf im AH fand, richtig zur Grindaufgabe wurde.

Instanztechnisch:
- Mechanar hab ich einfach zu oft gesehen.
- HDW hat den Namen zurecht bekommen. Gut, mittlerweile gehts, aber als damals noch Elites vor der Ini rumrannten -.-

Jo, das wärs eigentlich.
Anzumerken ist noch, dass BRD auf meiner Hassliste immer weiter steigt, da sich 56-60 Freunde immer öfters von mir ziehen lassen. Und was tut man nicht für Freunde ^^


----------



## Omidas (15. Juni 2009)

Bloodstalker schrieb:


> schon komisch was viele gegen eiskrone haben das gebiet ist doch super haufen quest auf einem fleck die alle recht fix gehen und auch noch die eine oder andere story line drine (zb mit dem herz von arthas)



Fargebung passt zwar, finde ich aber zu öde
gefühlte 30% des Gebiets sind nur für Mountkämpfe gedacht
Lange Q Wege (zB die q mit dem infiziertem Argentumritter, die durch den Tunierflugpunkt erst erträglich wurde mit 60PS Mount)
Da man mit dem Flugmount unterwegs ist: Aufmounten -> über uninteressante Sachen fliegen -> Q erledigen -> aufmounten ...
Große Gebiete, wo gar nichts ist, oder man nur 1-2 mal hin braucht
Was positiv dran ist:

paar gute Storylines
Die Qs um die Eroberung der Schwarzwacht?? und dan die Folgeqs bei den Vrykul
Aber alles in allem ein zu trostloses Gebiet mit zu vielen spüngen mit dem Flugmount hin und her. 
Und absolute leer
Viele Leute beschweren sich ja übers Schlingendorntal. Vor allem wegen den weiten FWegen. Aber da 
sieht das Gebiet wenigstens richtig genial aus.

Edit: @ Übermir
Mit dieser Sammelquest: Blizzard sollte vielleicht eine neue Questtypbezeichnung einführen. Gebietsquest.
Diese Art von Q sollte während der Questerei in dem Gebiet nebenbei gemacht werden und eignet sich
nicht dazu sie zu grinden.
Das weiß man zwar eigentlich mit gesundem Menschenverstand eh, aber mit so einer Kennzeichnung würden
das auch die letzten Spieler verstehen.


----------



## Spankyhamthrall (10. Juli 2009)

huhu
also es gibt ein paar sehr hässliche, die sich aufgrund von tollen quests doch recht gut spielen lassen, wie zb die pessies oder der krater von un'goro
aber meine exklusiven hassgebiete ist zum einen das schattenmondtal und zum anderen eiskrone - pfui...
bin und war dort immer nur zum farmen, finds dort einfach nur hässlich und von den mobs überzogen.

<3 winterspring, sturmsäule (nethersturm), silithus <3


----------



## boonfish (10. Juli 2009)

Das schlimmste Gebiet ist einfach das Ödland.


----------



## -Migu- (10. Juli 2009)

Ich kann die Dunkelküste nicht mehr sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HellsBells90 (10. Juli 2009)

Landerson schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne,
> Ich wollte mal von euch wissen was ihr fuer den/die schlimmsten Ort/e in World of Warcraft haltet.
> 
> Seien es nun die Quests die euch in den wahnsinn treiben, die Landschaft die Augenkrebs verursacht oder einfach zu langweilig ist etc.
> ...



krater von ungoro 

ich hasse es einfach^^
alles da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromer (10. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab mehrere Gebiete wo ich schreien könnte : West und Östliche Pestländer , SchlingendornTal , brachland, Verwüstete Lande , Eiskrone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metera (10. Juli 2009)

mir gefällt silithus einfach überhaupt nich überall spinnen und käfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und naja die quests könnten auch besser sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkfire936 (10. Juli 2009)

Das schlimmste Gebiet in WoW ist ganz klar die Zangarmarschen. ich hasse dieses langweilige blau und die quests dort sind einfach öde


----------



## Erdnusskopf (10. Juli 2009)

Uff, da gibt es einige! Auf die schnelle fallen mir nur folgende ein

- Drachenöde (überall nur Vergiftete und Untote, dazu eine triste Gegend, nicht schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
- Westliche und Östliche Pestländer (siehe Drachenöde)
- halt alles was irgendwie mit Gift und Tot zutun hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag es wenn die Wälder grün sind, viele neutrale Wesen herumlaufen (Waldtiere) und eben alles "heile Welt" ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchokoMac (10. Juli 2009)

ich mag ganz Northend nicht, laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanges questen komische Gebiete, besonders die Boreanische Tundra und Dracheöde.

VLl Sind die Mobs daran schuld o.O


Und Brachland seeeeehr schlimm


----------



## Escander (10. Juli 2009)

Ganz klar Desolace, Tanaris und Düstermarschen. Eigentlich alle Einöden und ähnliches. Da ist die Atmosspähre so langweilig und eintönig. Am liebsten hab ich bewaldete Gebiete oder so Wiesengegenden wie Arathihochland oder Feralas wo viel Natur vorkommt.


----------



## kinglose (10. Juli 2009)

Also...
bei mir ist das auch ganz klar Desolace, Schergrat und Schattenmondtal..
wobei Schattenmondtal so eine Mischung aus Schergrat und Desolace ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also...igitt...
und bei LK ist es "sholazar basin"  einfach zu grün und die Atmosphäre ist feucht und stickig...das hat Blizz gut damit erreicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekramcruun (10. Juli 2009)

ich nenne mal aus jedem spielabschnitt von classic bis wotlk ein gebiet.....

in classic: östliche pestländer
in BC: schergrat
in wotlk: drachenöde


----------



## Dantex/Rîddíck (10. Juli 2009)

Ich hasse des Untoten und Tauren Startgebiet , da zu viel gelaufe bzw. langweilige Quests.

Außerdem Grizzly Hügel -.- des Gebiet is doch nur zu umgehen ^^ die Q´s sind öde und nich abwechsungreich.

Geisterlande der Blutelfen. Aber vllt. nur deswegen weil ichs zu oft gemacht habe xDD


----------



## Anburak-G (10. Juli 2009)

Schlingendorntahl.....

Ich hASSE das Gebiet (und ich bin ni9chtmal auf PvP-Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Chaozia (10. Juli 2009)

Verwüstete Lande ist sehr schlimm.


----------



## 2boon4you (10. Juli 2009)

Ganz klar Eiskrone..


----------



## Wizzle (10. Juli 2009)

Desolace...

Einfach nur scheußlich Grau in Grau. Und die Alternative Schlingendorn ist nicht wirklich besser, Tiere töten; Trolle töten,Seiten sammeln, mehr hat man da wirklich nicht getan, und dieses Tropensetting, einfach nur Bäh.

Die Qs in Nagrand wo man Elekks töten musss um an ihr Elfenbein zu kommen, finde ich schon sch, da Elfanten bedroht sind und die Elekks so elendig schreine wenn sie abnippeln.


----------



## Rantja (10. Juli 2009)

Stranglethorn!!! Einfach nur doof!!!


----------



## neo1986 (10. Juli 2009)

Alle BC und nordend gebiete.


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (10. Juli 2009)

Der schlimmste Ort? Ganz Klar Arathibecken nie ne Chance auf nen Sieg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zum Lvln finde ich Schlingendorntal einfach nur schrecklich weil die meisten quest nur kille x mobs da, kille y mobs dort sind und bis man mal die mobs gefunden hat wurde man schon 3 mal von der anderen Fraktion gekillt


----------



## Figetftw! (10. Juli 2009)

Immersangwald .... viel zu bunt


----------



## Redoran (11. Juli 2009)

Moonglade..
Macht richtig Spass dahin zu kommen wenn man kein dudu ist xD


----------



## großvadder (11. Juli 2009)

dunkelküste, brachland, ödland .... lange wege, langweilige landschaft...


----------



## Shrukan (11. Juli 2009)

Höllenfeuerhalbinsel, viel zu hell und grell.
Die ganze Farbkomposition nervt und die Mobs dort.
Ewiges Rot...

Da war es echt richtig schön als ich in die Zangarmarschen kam.


----------



## Tezja (11. Juli 2009)

die startgebiete hasse ich einfach alle 

bei bc die höllenfeuerdingsda und die wälder von terokkar >.>

und nordend...ja...in wc3 schön überall eis und schnee...und ich komme das erste mal nach nordend...fjord, grizzlyhügel, sholazar becken...grün...alles grün.

klar muss auch ein bissel abwechslung auf einem kontinent sein, aber nordend ist für den nordpol der welt einfach viel zu grün. siehe sholazar becken oO hallo? urwald wie ungoro am nordpol??? aber sonst eine schöne gegend...nur falscher kontinent xD


----------



## Pacster (11. Juli 2009)

Brachland und Desolace sind/waren als Horde grausam weil die Gebiete einfach grafisch öde sind und man fürchterlich lange Fusswege hatte(dadurch das Reiten herabgesetzt wurde, ist wenigstens Desolace nicht mehr ganz so schlimm). Questtechnisch ist das Schlingendorntal ätzend weil man einfach für jede Quests so extrem viel unmotiviert killen muss. Augenkrebs ist auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel angesagt. Schergrat war früher ganz übel ohne Flugmount und mit zu wenig Friedhöfen(da ist man über 7 Minuten bis zu der eigenen Leiche gelaufen). Azshara nervt wegen fehlender Wege und wegen der Klippen wo man viele Umwege gehen muss wenn man sich nicht auskennt und die Quests nicht optimal der Reihe nach löst. ;-)


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (11. Juli 2009)

@TE: Also ich finde Westfall gut, was mich nervt ist Dämmerwald^^ Zuuuu viele mobs die einen stören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (11. Juli 2009)

Arathie hochland
Schlingdorntal
Höllenfeuerhalbinsel

Das ist der lieblings platz für Ganker und die gebiete rauben mir öfters mal den letzten nerv wenn mich 5 Ally kiddis (nicht weil sie ally sind sondern weil sie meinen sie müssten zu 5 einen 60ger Campen) Campen und so späße^^

Ja die gebiete nerven mich eigendlich am meisten


----------



## Frozo (11. Juli 2009)

Eindeutig die ganze Scherbenwelt.
Zu grosse anstregungen für zu kleine belohnungen
überall blinkts usw wennde mal im laufen auf desktop gehst fällst schon aus der welt.. -.-
Nordend is zwar traumhaft schön (Fjord, grizzly) aber 1 q =25kep =2% wtf?
Aber in scherbenwelt so schnell durchrushen wies nur geht sonst habi kein bock mher und der char wird nie wieder angefasst.


----------



## Elenie (11. Juli 2009)

> Ausserdem habe ich ein Problem mit Darkshire und dem ganzen Gebiet drumherum --> viel zu dunkel!


Oh, das mochte ich sehr gerne. Die Story der Quests waren sehr interessant und spaßig und das Dunkle passte einfach perfekt dazu. Vor allem gabs dort mal genug Quests für mehrere Level. 

Was mochte ich denn garnicht? *grübelt*
Alles in allem mag ich die Hordengebiete mehr, als die Allianzgebiete. Kaum kommt man bei der Allianz irgendwo an, muss man auch schon fast wieder weg, weils da im eigenen Level nichts mehr gab. Die Ausnahme war da wirklich Darkshire. Das zählt natürlich nur die die ersten... *grübel* 30 Level, glaub ich. Da find ichs bei der Allianz ziemlich nervig, ständig die Gebiete zu wechseln. Als alter Hordler ist man sowas nicht gewohnt.


----------



## Aggropip (11. Juli 2009)

Zangarmarschen und die Wälder von Terokkar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nascalos (11. Juli 2009)

Nagrand und sholozoarbecken.... >:> kill 100 mal das und 10000 mal das kotz


----------



## Laberede (11. Juli 2009)

Hab das erst einmal getwinkt, aber die Schweißausbrüche "mein Gott, jetzt gehts ins Rotkammgebirge" waren absolut berechtigt.
Im Süden soll ich irgendwelche Geier jagen, werde aber ewig von heftigen Feuerbällen dieser Minidrachen getroffen ( wahrscheinlich habe die ne Quest MICH zu grinden ).
Im Norden versteh ich schon bald nicht mehr wo ich für die Quests hin soll. Ich gehe also gerne zu weit und wipe gnadenlos, und muß mich dann noch zurück durchsterben.
Im Osten muß ich mich erst schwimmend mit Murlocs rumärgern, um dann, nach langem Fußmarsch die hälfte der Quests - wegen Gruppenquests - nicht machen zu können. Ist so ne typische Stelle wo man als 80er gerne mit "Kannste mal kurz helfen" angefüstert wird.

Westfall find ich eigentlich nicht schlecht, da die Atmosphäre halt dem noch niedrigen Level entspricht.


Edit: Hab übrigens den ganzen Thread durchgelesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seeotter (11. Juli 2009)

bc gebiete sind viel zu bunt geworden ... gehlt nur noch das rosa wilschschwein mit grüne söckchen


----------



## Kalesia (11. Juli 2009)

der schlimmste Ort ist immer der /2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyatrian (11. Juli 2009)

Also ich mochte eigentlich so ziemlich alle Gebiete.....nur eine einzige Quest wird mir immer in Erinnerung bleiben:


30 Trollohren sammeln im Schlingendorntal.


Ganz früher war das noch der reine Horror!!


mfg Eyatrian


----------



## Peteman (11. Juli 2009)

-desolace
-düstermarschen
-dämmerwald
-azshara


----------



## Elidias (11. Juli 2009)

Hoffe ich stehe mit meiner Meinung nicht ganz allein da (hab es zumindest noch nicht gelesen), aber ich mag das Schlingendorntal nicht...
Zu viele Quests, das einem das Gebiet irgendwann zum Hals raus hängt. Die Umgebung ist zwar nett, aber irgendwann will man einfach wieder raus aus dem Jungle


----------



## Chiril (11. Juli 2009)

Ganz klar Drachenöde... Ich musste mich da so durchzwingen, die Landschaft ist Öde, die Quests auch. Dafür wird man aber mit einem schönen Video belohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ricci (11. Juli 2009)

als ich angefangen habe meinen Nachtelf Hunter zu spielen.. bis level 10 gelevelt.. pet gehohlt.. und dan raus aus Teldrasiel.. die Qests sind ja so verrwirrend ~.~
+ Desolace.. genauso ne krütze


am schönsten ist aber immernoch.. (meiner Meinung nach von der Landschaft) Dun Morogh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laberede (11. Juli 2009)

Elidias schrieb:


> Hoffe ich stehe mit meiner Meinung nicht ganz allein da (hab es zumindest noch nicht gelesen), aber ich mag das Schlingendorntal nicht...



Aber du kannst lesen ?

Sorry, aber Schlingendorntal war in jedem 3ten Beitrag genannt.


----------



## Stonewall Jackson (11. Juli 2009)

Teufelswald --- langweilig


----------



## WAR_FAN (11. Juli 2009)

azshara sux....
kein richtiges questen....
keine sicheren wege...
langweilige atmosphäre...


----------



## lordtheseiko (11. Juli 2009)

Ich finde Düstermarschen schaurig aber von den Quests her relativ okay,
Schattenmondtal ist das absolut schecklichste meiner Meinung nach^^
(die quests sind dort aber okay nur von der landschaft her)


----------



## Toamar (11. Juli 2009)

Supfland suxx


----------



## Pluto-X (11. Juli 2009)

+ Desolace
+ östl. Pestländer
+ Zangarmarschen

bitte diese Gebiete durch schöne ersetzen. Danke ! ^^

Lieblingsgebiete:

+ Wald von Elwyn
+ Schlingendorntal
+ Nagrand

fühl mich halt am wohlsten mit viel Grünzeug xD.


----------



## Dimpfer (11. Juli 2009)

also höllenfeuerhalbinsel find ich richtig schlimm und danach kommt schon die boreanische tundra

meine lieblingsgebiete sind sholaazarbecken und heulende fjord


in der alten welt hasse ich mittlerweile alle gebiete, wenn man sie schon 7-8 mal durch hat, kann man sie echt nich mehr sehen!

finde nordend einfach am stimmigsten, auf der scherbenwelt mag ich nur zangarmarschen und nagrand.


----------



## Argolo (11. Juli 2009)

Desolace...

Ich habe glaub mit meinem 80er Paladin dort nichtmal einen Flugpunkt, weil ich die Gegend so hasse. Öde Quests, viel gelaufe, nur ein Flugpunkt für so eine große Gegend. Ich könnte mir vielleicht überlegen mal dort zu questen, wenn sie ein Flugpunkt am Kodofriedhof einrichten würden.


Dafür finde ich, dass Blizzard die Grizzlyhügel richtig gut gelungen sind. Ich liebe die Stimmung dort.^^


----------



## Konion (11. Juli 2009)

Also ganz klar Dämmerwald^^ Immer von Dunkelhain nach Rabenflucht und zurück...


----------



## Pommesbude2 (11. Juli 2009)

Ich twinke gerade einen (ausnahmsweise Horde) Orc Warrior durchs Brachland.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ist wirklich total nervig " Renne zur Oase Nr.1 , renne danach zu Oase Nr.2 das 10 Minuten fußweg entfernt ist " etc.

Dann noch die erste Quest im Eschental ^^ (Späher zeug abgeben etc.)
Da muss man vom anfang im eschental quer durch das Allianzlager rennen .. glaub 15 Minuten Fußweg -.-



Edit: Mir fällt grad der name grad nicht ein, aber das Trollgebiet in Nordend, also nur die erste Ebene wo es so dunkel ist^^


----------



## Scharyar (11. Juli 2009)

Hallo, Senftube drück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Classic: Für mich war Desolace früher ein Greuel, das hinkommen war sowas von umständlich das es fast nen Tag mit Lauferei zu tun hatte, bis man endlich diese versteckte Gegend gefunden hatte.

BC: Fand ich war es Nagrand, weil es unheimlich weitläufig war und viele quests aus andren gegenden in dieses Gebiet führten. Später mit Flieger zwar kein Thema,aber beritten durch die Schuchten und nicht da rauskommen zu können wo man wollte war tödlich.

Wotlk: Heulender Fjord... da ich immer über die Valianzfeste reingekommen bin mit allen meinen Charakteren und der Fjord eigentlich ein schönes Questgebiet ist,aber sehr weitläufig.

Als Nachsatz würde ich noch die ätzendste Flugroute benennen... Dalaran nach Nexus...Bei den Gruppen die ich immer hatte, hiess es immer welche 3 Opfern sich für den Flug in den Nexus???? 7 Minuten langeweile , die man vielleicht demnächst mit Werbeeinblendungen alla Sat1,RTL unterhaltsamer machen könnte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Bloss nicht"<<<<


----------



## Rezzanjin (11. Juli 2009)

Als Alianzler ist es ganz klar das Ödland.

Hat das von euch schon jemand versucht es KOMPLETT durchzuquesten? Wir oft musste man wieder nach Loch Modan um den Flug nach IF, BB oder sonstwo nehmen? Natürlich hatten wir ja schon Mounts, aber eben nur das 60% Vieh und es dauerte so unglaublich lange.
Habe das gebiet erst vor kurzem mit meiner Rogue gemacht, 100% Mount, und ich habe fast gekotzt wegen dem ständigen herumgeeiere. Flieg nach IF, laber ein bisschen, flieg zurück. Jetzt flieg nach BB/Dämmerwald um nach GANZ oben zu reiten, dort ein paar Perlen zu ertauchen und komme dann wieder nach Ödland. Ehe ich es vergesse muss ich dann ja auch noch das Rezept / Eisdingstrank besorgen, oder die Armschienen oder weiß der Geier was.. und Ally hat eben KEINEN FP .. *KOTZ*

Ne, das ist mein absolutes HASSGEBIET.

Grüße


----------



## Ninjack (11. Juli 2009)

Sundarkness schrieb:


> Mulgore ...
> So lahme quest und viel gelatsche...
> finde generell das startgebiet der tauren doof.


find ich überhaupt net mulgore is n super schönes gebiet
das mitm gelatsche kommt einem nur so vor weil die kühe so plump laufen


----------



## Soldus (11. Juli 2009)

Dunkelküste....nachdem ich mit 8 Chars da gelevelt habe kann ich das Land echt nicht mehr sehen.
Und Teldrassil auch....da sind für mich zu viele Farben und die Musik ist auch schlimm....


EDIT: Nicht zu vergessen, und ich glaube da wird mir jeder zustimmen: Die beiden Start-Inseln der Draenei


----------



## Prättcha (11. Juli 2009)

Ich weis garnicht, was ihr alle gegen Westfall habt. Mehrere haben sich darüber beschwert, dass man zuviel laufen muss. 

1. stimmt das nur zur hälfte.

2. sind die quests dort wunderbar und erzählen die spanende story über Van Cleef.

Genauso würde ich über den Dämmerwald argumentieren. Die Quests dort finde ich auch toll.

Und am allerliebsten mag ich die Startgebiete der Nachtelfen.

So, und bevor ihr mich jetzt alle haut:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schlingendorntal geht garnicht. Da geb ich euch recht. Zuviel laufen. Mit dem neuen FP geht das mittlerweile etwas, aber ich mag's immer  noch nicht.


----------



## Soldus (11. Juli 2009)

ricci schrieb:


> als ich angefangen habe meinen Nachtelf Hunter zu spielen.. bis level 10 gelevelt.. pet gehohlt.. und dan raus aus Teldrasiel.. die Qests sind ja so verrwirrend ~.~
> + Desolace.. genauso ne krütze
> 
> 
> ...



BRUDER!


----------



## P-bibi (11. Juli 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> [..]
> EDIT: Nicht zu vergessen, und ich glaube da wird mir jeder zustimmen: Die beiden Start-Inseln der Draenei



Ne, ich nicht, da kann man nämlich sehr gut leveln und soo schlimm sind die Gebiete auch nicht.

So Btt.
Classic : Westliche + Östliche Pestländer
BC       : Zangarmarschen, einfach elendig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wotlk   : Zul'Drak


----------



## Nihtingàle (11. Juli 2009)

Da ich das Schlingendorntal schon X-mal durchquert habe (damals noch ohne Mount) hängt es mir auf jeden fall zum halse raus. Einzig die Quest Die grünen Hügel des Schlingendorntals (Alle Seiten doppelt und fünfach auf der Gildenbank) und Stein der Gezeiten werden noch erledigt.
Westfall muss ich sagen mache ich immer wieder gerne, man kommt überall schnell hin, genau so wie Dämmerwald, ist auch sehr erträglich, man kann viele Questen auf einmal erledigen.

Was ein absolutes NoGo ist "Zangarmarschen" einfach zu viele Questen auf einmal. Deswegen Höllenfeuerhalbinsel bis level 64-65 und ab ins schöne Nagrand und dort bis 68....

Mit meinem Paladin gab es kein schönesres Questen als in den Pestländern, ein Traum, schneller kann man mit einem ProtPaladin einfach nicht leveln...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhiala (11. Juli 2009)

Desolace, Tanaris, Düstermarschen und Sumpfland hab ich umgangen wann immer es möglich war, Ödland ist leider zu Metallhaltig um es auszulassen (ich war jung und brauchte das Mithril^^)
Die größte Levelbremse ist war und bleibt aber die Scherbenwelt, besonders die Höllenfeuerhalbinsel und Terrokar (oder so) *wurgs* 4 Twinks zwischen 58 und 63 stecken wegen der verdammten Scherbenwelt fest und Land ist erst wieder in Sicht wenns nach Nagrand geht.

Länder die ich mag sind z.B. Mulgore, Nagrand, Grizzlyhügel, Schlingendorntal (da ein Häuschen am Strand *träum*) und ähnlich grüne Gebiete


----------



## Ina Fuddel (11. Juli 2009)

Ich mag Tanaris übehaupt nicht!
Überall nur Sand und Sand.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (11. Juli 2009)

Ich hasse die Scherbenwelt allgemein...

Immer freu ich mich zwar total, wenn ein Twink 58 erreicht hat, aber sobald ich ein Fuß in Draenor gestzt habe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Als ich mein erster Char angefangen habe, war Elwynn + Westfall mein "Heimat" lol ich habe es geliebt verdammt xD


----------



## T0b1b! (11. Juli 2009)

Was habt ihr gegen das Schlingendorntal?
Finde das ist eines der schönsten Gebiete in WoW...
Gerade die Quests/Gegenden um BootyBay rum sind super.
Westfall ist auch cool.
Die schlimmsten Gebiete sind die aus WotLK.
Mir gefällt kein einziges so gut wie die Classic-Gebiete.
Am schlimmsten ist die Borean Tundra und der Sturm Gipfel.
Schrecklich...^^

@Kindgenius: Es gibt Draenor nicht mehr. Die Scherbenwelt ist nur der Rest der übrig geblieben ist, Draenor sah noch ganz ganz anders aus.


----------



## Kirimaus (11. Juli 2009)

Grausam... hmm

Schlingdorntal! Optisch zwar schön aber die quests sind
extrem eintönig, extrem lange lauf wege befor es das Mount
ab 30 gab. Man musste durch Gegenden laufen wo es Rote
oder Totenkopfgegner gab um zu seinem Questgeber zu
kommen, zuwenig Flugpunkte für die größe (mitlerweile gibts
ja ein mehr) und es gab kaum brauchbare alternative Quest-
gebiete so das man fast gezwungen war irgend wann mal dort
zu Questen.

Dicht gefolgt von der ganzen Scherbenwelt...

Was ich mag sind die Northrend Gebiete ausser ZulDrak und
die meisten Classic Gebiete, besonders die mit Eis und normalen
(nicht Elfen- oder Jungel-) Wälder.


----------



## Ronas (11. Juli 2009)

stranglethornvale -_-


----------



## Doonna (11. Juli 2009)

Zul Drak ist mir zu unübersichtlich

Zu Schlingendorntal, ich mags aufjdenfall,  auch von den Quests her, die Athmospäre ist gut. Der Ort war einer meiner Favoriten in Classic.


----------



## searinus (11. Juli 2009)

hmm...ich mag desolace nich, da die quests mir einfach zu blöde sind und das gebiet hässlich is!
tirisfal is auch fürn arsch! das gleiche kann ich außerdem noch von den gebieten: Silithus, Azurmythosinsel, Arathihochland, Sumpfland, Steinkrallengebirge, Eschental, Tundra behaupten!!

gut finde ich elwynn+westfall+rotkammgebirge...auch wenn ich horde spiele.
tanaris mag ich eig auch weil mir die quests dort sehr gut gefallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 4 the Donuts (11. Juli 2009)

Azeroth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scherbenwelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nordend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



..sind allg sehr schön. XD

Nja es gibt Orte wie Brennende Steppe, Dunkelwald, Krater v. Un'Goro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, die einfach NICHT schön sind XD 

Alle sagen auch "Nagrand mit den blöden Nesingwary q, ist ja wohl mal total scheiße." - Aber eben diese q lohnen sich erst und machen Spaß XD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so far


----------



## ikarus275 (11. Juli 2009)

Die ganze Scherbenwelt, Designmässig ein Griff ins Klos, wahrschenlich auf einem LSD-trip entworfen worden.
Nordend dagen ganz gut und stimmig. Hoffe Blizz behält den Kurs bei zu stimmigen Landschaften und kehrt nicht mehr zurück zu dem Bling Bling abgespaceten skurrilen Trip á la Nethersturm.


----------



## Part v. Durotan (11. Juli 2009)

ocolus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auch ein gebiet :S


----------



## SchokoMac (11. Juli 2009)

> Azeroth smile.gif
> 
> Scherbenwelt smile.gif
> 
> Nordend smile.gif



Nordend liegt in Azeroth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scørpius86 (12. Juli 2009)

Ganz klar: Desolace und der Krater von Ungoro.
Als ich vor Jahren diese Gebiete mit meinem Hexer besuchen musste, habe ich erstmals freiwillig beschlossen einige Quests einfach abzubrechen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jekyll_do (12. Juli 2009)

Grausam: Wälder von Terrokar + Schergrat. Doof, nix los und anstrengend.

Westfall finde ich aber geil.


----------



## Eryas (12. Juli 2009)

Die Nordend Gebiete find ich alle sehr gelungen, aber die Höllenfeuerhalbinsel ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ist ja wohl total daneben.
Spätestens beim zweiten twink kennt man eh alle Quests (welche, wie ich finde, im Verhältnis zu anderen Gebieten viel zu wenig exp geben) und die Landschaft ist viel zu eintönig. Auch nerven die ganzen Eber&co, die einem dauernd hinterherrennen. Einzig die Instanzen sind OK.


----------



## Taktur9 (12. Juli 2009)

Ghostlands definitiv Die ghostlands ich hab es gehasst wenn ich immer von den beiden elite mobs knuckelrot und luzran gekillt wurde. 
Ich glaub ich bin in keinem Gebiet so oft gestorben.

Deshalb Vote for close ghostlands


----------



## Syrras (12. Juli 2009)

Ich hasse Feralas, selbst als Kürschner geh ich nicht mehr hin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dacarl (12. Juli 2009)

Höllenfeuerhalbinsel mag ich nicht


----------



## Thufeist (12. Juli 2009)

Ich mag die Höllenfeuerhalbinsel nicht, total überladen das Teil und gefällt mir vom Stil her einfach nicht..
Das Schattenmondtal fand ich auch nicht so pralle..
Zul Drak finde ich auch nicht wirklich gut..


----------



## Nokami (12. Juli 2009)

Schattenmondtal... wenn ich da queste wer dich immer voll depri und habe überhaupt keinen bock mehr weiter zu machen weil es da immer so dunkel und finster ist.. ich hasse es -.-


----------



## EngraTodesklinge (12. Juli 2009)

Schlingendorntal, dieser ganze Goblin/Gnom-möchtegern-technik-piratenscheiss nervt gewaltig...und Hemet Nesingwary sowieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... muss mich da grad mit meinem Druiden durchquälen xD ...


----------



## Bader1 (12. Juli 2009)

Ich liebe einfach Dschungelgebiete 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Feralas, ungoro, Solazar > ALL


hmm welche Gebiete ich überhaupt nicht mag....

Desolace...
Zul Drak...
Höllenfeuerhalbinsel...
Shergrat...
Und die Dränaigebiete *kotz*

sonst keine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tidys (12. Juli 2009)

Also da gebe ich meinen Vorposter recht.Die Dschungelgebiete gefallen mir auch wirklich gut.
Hmm,Gebiete die ich hasse sind z.B. Tanaris,Düstermarschen und Sumpfland.Die Atmosphäre dort gefällt mir einfach nicht.


----------



## Bral (12. Juli 2009)

Azshara, Ödland und Tausend Nadeln auf Alli Seiten. Kaum Questen, dämliche Flugpunkte bzw keiner Vorhanden und zuviele Hordler die einen genervt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf Hordenseite ganz klar Brachland. Ewige Rennerei und die Quests waren auch nicht wirklich der Bringer.

Grüße


----------



## Schamikus (12. Juli 2009)

Ähm tja.. nutzloses Gebiet... *böse auf Nordend blick* xD
ICh find solche Antworten witzig, was einem jetzt als gebiet gefällt is jedem seine Sache, da kann man einfach nichts verallgemeinern, weil jeder ein anderes gebiet hasst/liebt aber ich persönlich fnad Drachenöde i-wie nervig, die hälfte zeit hat man sich i-wie verlaufen als solche sachen wie q-helper noch nich aktualisiert warn


----------



## Acazu (12. Juli 2009)

also find das blutelfen startgebiet und dass taurenstartgebiet nervig.....

blutelfen zu weit weg von der zivilisation und bei den tauren genauso^^

höllenfeuerhalbinsel findsch ganz ok geht alles relativ schnell und leicht^^

untotenstartgebiet mag ich, stimmung musik und so passt einfach

in nordend, hmm überleg, die tundra mag ich ned so mag den fjord lieber

lvlgebiete die ich gerne auslasse sind schlingendorntal, feralas, düstermarschen, krater von un´goro^^

pestländer mag ich aber ist auch alles relativ einfach da und storytechnisch einfach gutgemacht

vlt fällt mir noch mehr ein , wenn dann später ergänzt^^


----------



## Þunraz (13. Juli 2009)

Ich mag Desolace nicht. Ist mir zu desolat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich mag eher üppig bewachsene Gebiete wie Feralas oder das Schlingendorntal.

Gruß, vom Donnergott.


----------



## Bellthane (13. Juli 2009)

Also ich verstehe nicht, was alle gegen die Scherbenwelt haben? Finde dort alle Gebiete toll, außer vllt den Schergrat. Da ich gerade mit einem Twink unterwegs bin, bin ich wieder draufgekommen, welche Gebiete ich absolut nicht mag, Düstermarschen und Desolace. Einfach nur stinklangweilig. Tanaris, Schlingendorn, Krater von Ungoro finde ich dagegen wunderbar zum questen und auch allgemein. Etwas umständlich ist zb das Arathihochland, weil man gefühlte 300x mal in dieses blöde Stormgarde laufen kann. Ich hasste es.


----------



## MACerle (13. Juli 2009)

Mich nerven mittlerweile die quests in Brachland schon


----------

